# BELARUS won't SHIFT



## Raisinggents (Nov 5, 2010)

Hoping you can help. I just purchased a Belarus 250AS 

Adjusted the clutch to .07 inch on the 3 fingers.
Clutch was slipping and grabbing on a heavy load take-off.
When it was rolled off of an implement trailer, it acted as if it went into neutral and rolled too fast off of the ramp. It was driven to parking spot without difficulty. Now I can't get it into gear to move it at all.

Clutch petals return to position.

Any ideas?


----------



## Raisinggents (Nov 5, 2010)

To be clear, this Belarus 250AS won't move. It won't drive in forward or reverse.
Clutch adjustment was made to the 3 fingers of the clutch. But now it won't drive.
It USED to drive when it was delivered, but THIS OPERATOR can't get it to go! Either I don't know how, or it has a mechanical problem. Ideas?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Raisin! Are you sure you got the clutch adjusted correctly? Hard to tell without being there, but it sounds like it's still slipping to me. I assume it goes into gear? You sounded as though it won't go into gear in the first post, then you sound as though it will not go in either forward or reverse gears. No manual on that either I suppose.


----------



## TillerGuy (Jan 29, 2013)

there is a grease fitting behind a plate to grease the clutch, have you greased it?


----------

